# ETGuitars baritone neck order placed!!!



## caughtinamosh (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

Well, I've finally placed the order for my custom baritone conversion neck. The whole idea behind this is to extend the scale of my RG7321 from 25.5" to 30," which I consider much better for enabling me to use thin strings and retain string tension (which are both great for clarity and tightness). I know it seems like overkill for an RG7321, but I will eventually upgrade the body as well (yes, I know it won't be the same guitar).

Specs -

non reverse Ibanez seven string headstock
drilled for 25/64" tuners (I will put Schaller locking tuners in here)
routed for standard nut (I will put a Graph Tech nut in here)
maple fretboard
jumbo frets
flat radius (should allow for super low action without fretting out)
black fretboard dots
wenge stripe
25.5" to 30" conversion neck
seven string AANJ
finished but unpainted
no scalloping, binding or side dots

I have a BK Miracle Man bridge and Cold Sweat neck to put in as well, so it should be a tone monster.

This extended scale will also mean that I can tune down to the br00tal register if I ever feel inclined. This was a special order, and took some time to form, but Ernie was great in helping my get my ideas down and finalised. So far, I recommend ETGuitars no end .

James R



EDIT: My fickleness knows no bounds, and, as a result, the final specs of this neck are drastically different from those of my initial idea. 

non-reverse Ibanez headstock 
25.5" to 28" conversion scale
26 medium stainless steel frets
rock maple back with wenge stripe
blank ebony fretboard
white side dots
tung oil and wax finish


----------



## Ramsay777 (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome man, hope it reaches you OK with the travelling it'll do to get here 

Also, I'm pretty sure the RG7321 has a 25.5" scale to begin with, not 15.5" 

You keeping with 24 frets, james?


----------



## Eric (Feb 4, 2009)

Ernie is a cool guy.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 4, 2009)

Fuck, well pointed out Ramsay...

Nah, we're fitting a few extra frets on there.

I tried Jaden Rose, but he's had three recent deaths in his family, so his work seems to have slowed right down.


----------



## Bobo (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds very cool. What neck profile did you go with? Got an estimate on build time?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 5, 2009)

i&#180;m thinking about getting baritone extention necks for all my bolt-on instruments at some time or other... a 30" neck on my strat, for example, just to give it a different tone, keeping it in standard tuning


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 5, 2009)

Bobo said:


> Sounds very cool. What neck profile did you go with? Got an estimate on build time?



The neck profile is Ibanez Wizard style. As for the build time, I'm not sure. Ernie and I are just taking things as they come, and I'm in no hurry anyway.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey man, just wondering how much this will hit you for money wise as i'm thinking a very similar project and of course i'm also in Scotland. 


If you don't mind disclosing the price that is.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 5, 2009)

sounds cool  update ASAP


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

Got some more details for you :

waiting time will be 12 weeks minimum
the neck will be finished with tung oil and wax
the radius will now be 20"

As for the price GazPots, I'll PM you the details .


----------



## GazPots (Feb 6, 2009)

Pm recieved my good man.


----------



## mindstorm (Feb 6, 2009)

Sounds awesome mate, not my kind of thing (as you well know) but if it suits you, then more power to you.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 6, 2009)

mindstorm said:


> Sounds awesome mate, not my kind of thing (as you well know) but if it suits you, then more power to you.



Cheers Lyle,

Aye, it's meant for teh br00tal chugga chugga stuff, which isn't your thing at all .

Playing this thing is gonna be like playing a short scale bass.


----------



## mindstorm (Feb 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Cheers Lyle,
> 
> Aye, it's meant for teh br00tal chugga chugga stuff, which isn't your thing at all .



Yeah, that being said though, my ESP has just been tuned to drop b flat.......


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Feb 7, 2009)

I really want a 30" scale erg. I wonder if et would do a 30" scale 8 string


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 8, 2009)

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> I really want a 30" scale erg. I wonder if et would do a 30" scale 8 string



I don't think ET has done any before, or if they have, it's not on their site. You could give them a shout, but they'd probably have to design it from scratch.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 8, 2009)

do you have a website link for this guy?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 8, 2009)

Thrashmanzac said:


> do you have a website link for this guy?



Home Page


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 8, 2009)

Home Page

edit: you beat me by a second lol


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 10, 2009)

Update:

My initial deposit has been payed. I also changed the specs slightly:

drilled for Hisphot locking tuners
20" radius

That is all. Man, I'm stoked for this already and it's only been a few days .


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 16, 2009)

Update:

There's been a few revelations and spec changes.

it turns out we can fit 27 frets on this neck, possible having to drop the last one if it gets too narrow. I also dropped the fretboard dots and added side dots to give it an overall "moodier" look. Ernie voiced his concern regarding the stretches I'd have to make, but I'm not really gonna be using it for chordal stuff, but single note riffs, power chords and the like.


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd be a little concerned about that scale as well unless you have massive hands. Im doing 27.5" on a 31 fret 8 string, and that is about the max I feel comfortable doing.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

Another update :

Ernie is considering installing carbon fibre rods alongside a longer truss rod to increase the neck's long term stability. It will increase the cost minimally, but I'm all for it .

I'm also considering having white neck binding installed... What do you think? If it's any help, the guitar will look similar to the Michael Romeo Caparison model.


----------



## mindstorm (Feb 22, 2009)

holy crikey. 30" neck? How the hell is this gonna work? Your hands are gonna be sore........


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

mindstorm said:


> holy crikey. 30" neck? How the hell is this gonna work? Your hands are gonna be sore........



If Fredrik and Marten can do it then so can I .



No, I realise it'll take a long time to get used to.


----------



## mindstorm (Feb 22, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> If Fredrik and Marten can do it then so can I .
> 
> 
> 
> No, I realise it'll take a long time to get used to.




How can it actually work though? Surely intonation will be a nightmare, if not impossible


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

mindstorm said:


> How can it actually work though? Surely intonation will be a nightmare, if not impossible



Nope - it's a CONVERSION neck, which means that it will allow for the standard scale length. ET asked me to measure the distance from the 24th fret to the average saddle position on the bridge - it came to 161mm. He makes up this extra distance "behind the nut" or something along those lines... It's fucking complicated, but it should work. The string saddles also have plenty of travel distance, which helps.


----------



## mindstorm (Feb 22, 2009)

I know ir's a CONVERSION neck, i was just unsure how it worked.

I'm slowly tuning lower and lower, I might have to get a baritone neck for my JS100....


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

JS100 - your older one, ci?

What are you playing that requires you to tune down?


----------



## loktide (Feb 22, 2009)

hey, cool thing 

i really don't think it will be that much of a hastle to get adjusted to the 30" scale. You should consider getting a custom-made body for it in the future. I could imagine that alder or ash would compliment it better, and give you more clarity for the extended lower register.


----------



## mindstorm (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, my older one. I'm not going to touch the 1000. It's perfect as is lol.

I was listening to Joe Bonamassa (who now, strangely enough, uses a JP Baritone BFR!) and there's some stuff on his new album where he's tuned down to C or B (can't remember), and I liked the sound, so I put the strat in C, and there is this glorious thump coming from my amp now


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

loktide said:


> hey, cool thing
> 
> i really don't think it will be that much of a hastle to get adjusted to the 30" scale. You should consider getting a custom-made body for it in the future. I could imagine that alder or ash would compliment it better, and give you more clarity for the extended lower register.



That's EXACTLY what I thought. Having said that, I have heard that using such a long scale will make the treble strings sound much thinner. If this is the case, I might have to go in the other direction and have the body made from mahogany. We'll see when the neck arrives .

Oh, and I also have a Bare Knuckle Miracle Man and Cold Sweat to go in, so it should be a tone monster .



mindstorm said:


> Yeah, my older one. I'm not going to touch the 1000. It's perfect as is lol.
> 
> I was listening to Joe Bonamassa (who now, strangely enough, uses a JP Baritone BFR!) and there's some stuff on his new album where he's tuned down to C or B (can't remember), and I liked the sound, so I put the strat in C, and there is this glorious thump coming from my amp now



So a bit more subtle than "teh brootalz" .

Your specs would have to be slightly different to mine, as I believe the JS only has 21/22 frets, aye? ie it's a different length.


----------



## mindstorm (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL, nothing like teh brootalz. 



^^^That's the video I was watching, and I just think it sounds awesome!

The specs would have to be different, cos it's only got 22 frets. Mind if I ask how much it set you back?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll PM you - supposedly it's not good practice to display this sorta information in public domains.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 25, 2009)

Another update :

The 30" thing is no more - 28" now. I panicked when other members suggested that the treble strings would suffer. I posted a thread, and the basic response was - 

NOOOO!!!! WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!?!?!

So, I clocked the scale down 2 inches...

Oh, and I added white fretboard binding .

Stay tuned .


----------



## noob_pwn (Feb 25, 2009)

Ernie is a absolute wizard, i just took delivery of my new axe off him, pics will be up within the week. It is absolutely jaw dropping and his work is second to none. Everything is made to be so precise and he really knows his shit. I seriously could not be happier, now all my other guitars sound like fart. My new guitar is probably the best sounding axe I've ever played. My modded 7420 was swirled by him too. You can't go wrong with this guy, and the prices for you pommies & yanks across the pond would be an absolute steal because over here they're insane value to begin with.
Plus he is a just a really cool guy with choice facial hair. I have had the pleasure of meeting him in person, hanging out and eating Chinese food.
And he doesn't get the shits when you change your order twice a week for 6 months either.
I would vouch for this guy against any other builder. He has alot of work on his plate atm but things will begin to move alot faster soon when his new barn is constructed (ernie we need moar picstory!!!).


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 25, 2009)

Obviously my project is still "in the making," but I totally agree with you thus far. I've had to change specs quite a few times (am I indecisive? ), but he's been totally cool with everything. I'm so stoked for this neck right now. I daresay this won't be the last business I have with him. I forsee a superstrat or even eight string to come . Sound.


----------



## noob_pwn (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah, well "the paying customer is king", he won't be happy unless you're 100% satisfied and in love with whatever he makes you and it usually takes a bit of time to get the specs perfect and decided on, he can really guide you in the right direction but at the end of the day it's your neck so you make the calls. Every change you make to the specs will delay the delivery time as well, my last project took a very long time because we played it by ear so to speak.
Grats on a good choice of luthier


----------



## Harry (Feb 25, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Another update :
> 
> The 30" thing is no more - 28" now. I panicked when other members suggested that the treble strings would suffer. I posted a thread, and the basic response was -
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff, I'm keen to see how it works out for you dude


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 27, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> Awesome stuff, I'm keen to see how it works out for you dude



I'll let you all know .

I am currently planning an epic picstory for you all that will include (among other things) - 

The refinishing of my RG7321
The components being installed in my RG7321
The neck being installed
The nut being fitted
The pickups being upgraded in my ES335
The new nut being fitted in my ES335


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 12, 2009)

No updates thus far, but Randy very kindly made me a mockup of my ET to-be. This mockup is especially significant as it shows the scale length in proportion to the rest of the guitar. Very noticeable, to me. 







EDIT - Note that "only" lol 24 frets are present. I'm not entirely sure how many frets are going to end up on the final neck. I'm not too bothered.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks good. Is the lower cutaway going to be that deep on the final product? And is there going to be the gap between the neck and the pickup like that shows? Thatd be pretty sick if so.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 12, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Looks good. Is the lower cutaway going to be that deep on the final product? And is there going to be the gap between the neck and the pickup like that shows? Thatd be pretty sick if so.



The body will be an RG replacement (also from ET). I didn't realise that the cutaway was any different from normal... 

As for the gap... Well, ET and I were discussing the number of frets. It was originally going to be 27, but that was back when the scale was 30". Now, I have no idea. It might be 25 or 26, but I don't think that the gap will remain there.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn this is gonna be awesome.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 12, 2009)

Ramsay777 said:


> Damn this is gonna be awesome.




Without going into fanned fret/multi-scale territory, this is about as close to my dream 7 as possible. 

Strategy (no pun intended ) -

Finish paying off the baritone neck.
Fit the baritone neck to my existing RG body.
Buy the new blue RG body.
Fit all the ET stuff together + new hardware (from Elysian).
Make teh br00talz. 

A weird way of putting a guitar together, but an interesting one.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jun 12, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Without going into fanned fret/multi-scale territory, this is about as close to my dream 7 as possible.
> 
> Strategy (no pun intended ) -
> 
> ...





Logical though if you can't afford something in one go


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 12, 2009)

Tr00, that. 

And I most certainly cannot.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 12, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> The body will be an RG replacement (also from ET). I didn't realise that the cutaway was any different from normal...
> 
> As for the gap... Well, ET and I were discussing the number of frets. It was originally going to be 27, but that was back when the scale was 30". Now, I have no idea. It might be 25 or 26, but I don't think that the gap will remain there.



You don't see that in that mockup the cutaway is much, much deeper? Its RC7 deep...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 12, 2009)

Nope... Hang on, lemme compare.




]





Yup, I see it.  

It's much smoother on Randy's mockup.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 12, 2009)

Randy's mockup is win, if ET guitars were to make your body look just like that, the guitar would be 100% win.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 12, 2009)

If it's not a carbon copy of Randy's mockup, it'll be pretty damn close. 

With regards to the cutaway - that'd probably involve paying extra for the reprogramming of the CNC machine, unless Ernie would be willing to carve it by hand. When it comes to ordering it, I'll inquire.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 12, 2009)

looks awesome!

i've had a million different "fix the RG" plans, but i think i'll just end up getting a new neck for it some day. i'm getting pretty much everything with extended scales in the future 

i'm waiting for my schecter with the mike sherman neck, which will slay everything (same scale and all as yours, CIAM!)

then there's the agile intrepid with the 30" scale length, that will replace my current agile baritone (28" scale)

then i've already made basic plans with Apophis about a roter refinish and new neck, for my strat copy. this is next up on my "custom things" list. i'm going 30" scale and beyond here, and i will ask apophis to do whatever the hell it takes to make it work, because i don't care, haha! 

all in all, it will be totally awesome when i get things moving. got a good job going for the summer, so i'll be holding a fair penny by the end of it...

i was looking at those 3/4 size strat-style guitars at rondomusic.com, with the single bridge humbucker... thinking about getting one of those, and having a 30" scale or slightly beyond neck for it, ending it up at like a million frets 

gahh, i've got such a love for long scale lengths now, that i've been laying in bed thinking about buying some cheap bass, maybe a p-bass copy or something (humbucking single coil setup FTW), and have an extended scale neck made for that, like extending it to 40" scale. i'd tune it down an octave or beyond that though, obviously. i've been gassing over the knuckle head basses, see


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 12, 2009)

LSLC (Long Scale Lover's Club). It must be made. 

Yeah, your Schecter and my ET RG7 are virtually identical in terms of specs, aren't they? I think yours is a fraction longer.

I'm so stoked for this right now.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 12, 2009)

mine is identical, but with one fret less, since it was already an inch longer than standard.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 12, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> mine is identical, but with one fret less, since it was already an inch longer than standard.


 
Your neck pickup should sound slightly warmer due to this. 

When this neck comes, I'll probably be almost ashamed to put it on such a dead lump of wood as my RG7321 body. I'll probably have to de-rigger mortis-ify it, it's so dead. 

Considering ET's heavy order book, and their waiting time being at least 4 months, I wonder if it's worth my while choosing to have Sims Custom Shop make the body? Patrick's work seems great, although I have concern with the neck not perfectly mating with the body, due to the different builder origins.

Thoughts?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 12, 2009)

ahh. I am switching out of the longer scale club haha my original order with Ernie was a 27" neck, but its a 25.5" now.

Ernie is great though, well recommended guy to work with, hes doing something quite unique with me and if it works out its gonna be badass.

I also considered Sims for a body and ET for a neck, but you're right, having one builder do both is being on the safe side.. Plus ET's bodies are about the same cost, so its no difference. (just shipping) For me, hes doing the finish job so I am sticking with ET for the body also


----------



## leandroab (Jun 12, 2009)

can you PM me price details of this endeavor?

thanks ariel pimp


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 12, 2009)

leandroab said:


> can you PM me price details of this endeavor?
> 
> thanks ariel pimp



It is done.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 12, 2009)

anyone can make a body that fits the neck perfectly if you just ship the neck to them. just choose whoever suits the job better, as far as prices and availability goes.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jun 12, 2009)

cool man, I am currently building a 30" scale conversion neck for an old tele body I made. Should be sweet!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 13, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> cool man, I am currently building a 30" scale conversion neck for an old tele body I made. Should be sweet!





What tuning do you intend to put it in?


----------



## leandroab (Jun 13, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> What tuning do you intend to put it in?



Drop Q tuning

_Story time:

_(this was actually a joke played by my friends back in the USandA. When everione was playing standard to Drop D as the lowest tuning, I came wiht my mo' fuckin' 7 string tuned down to Drop A... Then they said "Holy shit, what the fuck is that tuned in? Drop Q?? *fart sounds*" Yeah, fun times back in teh USandA...)


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 7, 2009)

I have no further updates on the neck, but Randy very kindly "restained" my mockup to a gothic purple colour (as seen on the PRS Allender model). I'm more inclined to have the body stained in this fashion, as opposed to the royal blue, though I'm fickle as fuck. 

Behold!







EDIT: And just for comparison's sake...


----------



## Harry (Jul 7, 2009)

^Purple is extreme win.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 7, 2009)

Royal purple =


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2009)

*Purple FTW. *

As an aside, I'm not sure why the cutaway looks so different from the normal RG, as it's modeled after a 1527 I matched in scale with the one I have, using my digital caliper.

While I don't have a shot of the dimensions of the FB width to back that up, I do have the CAD overlying the raster image:






Now, it looks like there's excess cut off, but that's just the sides of the body. A close-up of that area:






The only thing I modified from the original RG drawing is that I slid the scale _*slightly*_ backward so that the 24th fret didn't hang off the body as much.

The main intention in putting a gap infront of the neck pickup was a concern for strength, as the body is biting onto a lot less of the neck than a typical RG, so I wanted some extra material in between. 

I hope this cleared up any confusion.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 7, 2009)

Whatever happened during the drawing process is cool with me as it looks godly. 

The extra 3 frets are only able to come about due to the "stock 25.5"" scale nature of the guitar. I *could* have asked ET to build a 24 fret, 28" guitar, but that would mean paying extra for the reprogramming of the software, and let's be honest, there's little wrong with an extra few frets. 

EDIT: That is, aside from the whole "more frets = colder neck pickup," but that's for another thread.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 7, 2009)

So hold up a second here... this is a 30" neck that you can just drop on a 25.5" body and have everything be setup perfectly? No intonation issues or anything?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 7, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> So hold up a second here... this is a 30" neck that you can just drop on a 25.5" body and have everything be setup perfectly? No intonation issues or anything?



I had a change of heart. It's now 28". Aside from this, yes.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet baby jesus how much does one of these cost!?

I didn't even think that possible! It could only be more epic if there was a multiscale version to just drop on the body!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 7, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Sweet baby jesus how much does one of these cost!?
> 
> I didn't even think that possible! It could only be more epic if there was a multiscale version to just drop on the body!!!



You want me to PM you the price? It was incredibly reasonable. 

It's really not that radical a concept. All it involves doing is moving the 12th fret (always the centre point of a neck) away from the body by 1.25"...

25.5/2 = 12.75
28/2 = 14
14 - 12.75 = 1.25

...and calculating the rest of the frets accordingly. The extra few frets is a nice bonus.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> You want me to PM you the price? It was incredibly reasonable.



If you would be so kind!

I figured such a thing would be possible I just never thought of anyone ever doing it. But oh man would that be amazing to get a baritone neck on my guitars!

Isn't that a guy who worked for ibanez too or something like that? Cause if the neck even has the old ibanez profile to it ontop of being baritone I think I could die happy.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 7, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> If you would be so kind!
> 
> I figured such a thing would be possible I just never thought of anyone ever doing it. But oh man would that be amazing to get a baritone neck on my guitars!
> 
> Isn't that a guy who worked for ibanez too or something like that? Cause if the neck even has the old ibanez profile to it ontop of being baritone I think I could die happy.



 

Ernie has assured me that's it's a relatively simple calculation. Whether or not he worked for Ibanez, I don't know, but his work seems stellar. 

PM coming up... and to anyone else who wants it, just shout. 

I realise that this is a dodgey topic to post about on a forum where nearly every member has their favourite species of tree, but here goes... 

I'm undecided on the body wood (aside from the quilted maple top). The pickups I have for this guitar (Bare Knuckle Miracle Man (bridge) and Cold Sweat (neck)) are meant to mesh very well with basswood. Maybe it's the route to go? I've heard that basswood with a maple top can sound great. On the other hand, I might opt for mahogany (in the Gibson tradition). This would also give me the benefit of weight, which I love.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been monkeying with tonewoods a bunch lately, and the mahogany body+maple top is the holy combination, IMO.


----------



## ET Guitars (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey,

We're at the business end with the neck now. I'll send you some photos early next week James, or if you want I can load em up here in your thread.

There will be 25 frets on this neck. The 26th is too close to the end of the fretboard, so without having an extension (like a strat fretboard) its best to keep it at 25. The calculation is indeed fairly simple, the thing to work around however is that its a conversion neck. Remember, its got to fit into an existing body, that means the most important reference points are the intonation point, and the position of the neck pocket. I'm all tooled up though now to do the 28" scale, and will be able to fit a 28" fretboard onto different necks, whether conversion necks, or full 28" scale (... yes that will allow like 27 frets).

LOL no I have not worked for Ibanez. I may as well have though, considering the sheer amount of "their" stuff we've produced... stuff they willnot/cannot produce.

Concerning tonewoods. One of my current faves is Mahogany and Ash top. Its a good variation to the LP mahog/maple formula. I think it has a lot more depth and balls, the mids are pretty smooth (the ash adds to the mahogany) and the whole sound is full and clear. 

Cheers,
ET


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi you stud you


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 8, 2009)

ET Guitars said:


> Hey,
> 
> We're at the business end with the neck now. I'll send you some photos early next week James, or if you want I can load em up here in your thread.
> 
> ...



Hey man,

Great news.  If you could upload them here, that'd be great. Thanks for your advice, man, and I'll probably be ordering the body soon after the neck. As you know, cash flow problems prevent me ordering them both at once, but that's not such a huge problem when the neck is designed this way.

Did you get the my email about having the headstock painted black?



James/ciam

EDIT: And to the rest of you, here are the specs. They've changed quite a bit over the course of the build, due to my fickleness. 

28" scale
blank ebony fretboard
25 jumbo frets
white side dots
maple neck back
wenge stripe
AANJ
black painted headstock (if Ernie got my email)


----------



## yan12 (Jul 8, 2009)

My experience with Ernie was great...the neck he built me was fantastic and very reasonable. It fit my neck pocket like a glove and the oil/wax finish is really kick ass. I would suggest listening to whatever he says about scale length, neck bow, etc. as he knows what is happening. I'll post you a pic of my neck when I get home....
Yan


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 8, 2009)

Even though I was a nightmare with regards to getting a design finalised, Ernie was always helpful. I'm really looking forward to this neck, *and* the purple RG7 body (whose body wood I am still debating).


----------



## yan12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Here is a neck Ernie did for me for a 7621...I put a Hipshot trem on as well.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey dude. Sorry for not repling to your reply sooner.  Thanks for taking those pics. It looks like Ernie did a really good job on that neck. I was wondering about the tung oil and wax finish, and it's reassuring to hear that it's nice. Did the neck just drop into your RG body? I might be wrong, but I recall that mine, due to the neck's elongatedness, might need a little sanding.


----------



## MFB (Jul 11, 2009)

I would order stuff from Ernie but they're only doing 4 months out orders right now and I'd like a 7 before that, nothing against ET or anything


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 11, 2009)

MFB said:


> I would order stuff from Ernie but they're only doing 4 months out orders right now and I'd like a 7 before that, nothing against ET or anything



 It's what happens when business gets big.


----------



## yan12 (Jul 12, 2009)

The neck dropped right into a tight fit. Measuring the neck pocket is critical for this tight fit so do it right. Find someone with a nice metric caliper and measure the width in several spots and take the average. If you are going to set up a Hipshot, you have a ton of options depending on how you like your necks from no angle to severe tilt...let me know if you have any questions or hit me up after you get the neck...you should love that Hipshot.
Yan


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 12, 2009)

Ernie only asked to confirm that my guitar's scale length is 25.5". I was never asked to measure the neck pocket.  Anyway, I'm planning to buy a new body too, so I suppose they can always be "mated" really well when I buy it (especially if it's another ET buy ).

I was initially intending to use a Hipshot, but am now considering a tune-o-matic. I absolutely adore the feel of tune-o-matic bridges. My only concern is whether there will be enough saddle travel for the low B.


----------



## Devit (Jul 13, 2009)

caught in mosh whats the name of the girl in ur display picture/avatar? :O


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ 
Cannot agree more than the facepalm.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 13, 2009)

Devit said:


> caught in mosh whats the name of the girl in ur display picture/avatar? :O



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...ad-ciams-avatar-girl-content.html#post1571658





EDIT: And, for future reference, it's caught*in a*mosh, or ciam.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 14, 2009)

yan12, did you opt to put a stripe on the back of your neck? If so, which wood did you choose? I chose wenge simply because I love the look. However, I'm slightly worried about the difference in grain (maple is very tight, while wenge is a lot more open). Maybe the tung oil and wax finish will fill the grain.


----------



## ET Guitars (Jul 14, 2009)

Yan12's neck did not have a stripe, he opted for all maple.

The wenge is indeed very grainy. I can fill it with sealer if the graininess bothers you CIAM. Just enough so the pores are filled, but its still oiled and waxed. The grainy is actually very cool, you really don't feel it, and it has a cool rustic look to it, but it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 14, 2009)

Look what the cat dragged in. 
Hey there bud. 
Good to see ya posting. 

I just happened to have placed an order with E.T as well.
It involves this guitar....





And what I like to call a Lava swirl.
(pic taken from E.T guitars photo gallery.)





Stay tuned for more later.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 15, 2009)

Can they do LED fret markers and fiber optic side markers?
I didn't see it on the site so I'm thinking not, but I wanted to check.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 15, 2009)

ET Guitars said:


> Yan12's neck did not have a stripe, he opted for all maple.
> 
> The wenge is indeed very grainy. I can fill it with sealer if the graininess bothers you CIAM. Just enough so the pores are filled, but its still oiled and waxed. The grainy is actually very cool, you really don't feel it, and it has a cool rustic look to it, but it comes down to personal preference.



It'd be great if you could fill the grain with grain feeler.  I have a jazz bass which has a grainy wenge stripe, and it's a little bothersome. Cheers!

Did you get my email about having the headstock painted black? I sent it a while ago. I don't know if it didn't get through or what.


----------



## vigil785 (Jul 15, 2009)

So what kind of scale would I have to get to have a 24 or more fret conversion neck built for an S7320? Trying to figure it out is making my head hurt!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 16, 2009)

I may be completely wrong about this, but if you wanted a 24 fret neck *without* a fretboard extension, your scale would end up at *roughly* 28.62". I worked this out using a "reverse fret" calculator.

Reverse Fret Calculator

My neck was not based around a specific number of frets, only a scale length of 28". To me, the extra frets are a nice bonus.


----------



## vigil785 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmmm, thanks! I think I may have to get a quote.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 16, 2009)

vigil785 said:


> Hmmm, thanks! I think I may have to get a quote.



If you want, I can PM you the price of my neck.


----------



## vigil785 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks! That would be awesome!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 10, 2009)

I emailed Ernie, and his response was thus...



> Hi James,
> 
> All is well, just I have not progressed any further in the last week or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 11, 2009)

nice. I cant wait for mine to be done, but its far off (havent started, just finalizing specs/ET researching to do the paintjob idea) but first I need to buy a lopro7 and a 7 string sustainer =[ ahh. someday though.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 11, 2009)

gonna get a warmoth replacement for the strat.
28" nice


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 11, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> nice. I cant wait for mine to be done, but its far off (havent started, just finalizing specs/ET researching to do the paintjob idea) but first I need to buy a lopro7 and a 7 string sustainer =[ ahh. someday though.



Someday, dude. Someday. 



signalgrey said:


> gonna get a warmoth replacement for the strat.
> 28" nice



Good idea.


----------



## Wi77iam (Aug 20, 2009)

is it finished!?!?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 20, 2009)

Nay! Well, not that I've heard.


----------



## ET Guitars (Sep 2, 2009)

Here we are so far. Frets going in as we speak.







Check it out compared to a 25.5" scale UV style neck  And James, count the fret slots, I told a porkie when I said you'd get 25.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 2, 2009)

heheh. 25" scale w/ 24 plus 2 frets =28.625" and 26 frets. wee!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 2, 2009)

Fuck yeah, that looks great, Ernie! 

Did you get my email about having the headstock painted black? I wasn;t sure if that got through to you or not.

EDIT: I thought that 26 frets would give me a 28.625" scale... 

Regardless...


----------



## Ramsay777 (Sep 2, 2009)

Man that looks fucking sick!!

Looking forward to seeing this whole project finished James, I know it'll take a while, but it's gonna pwn


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 2, 2009)

isn´t it supposed to be 28.625" scale though? in that case it´ll have 26 frets, because if you add ine fret, you get 27" scale, add a second one, you get 28.625" scale. i think it´s possible to remove one fret from the opposite end of the fretboard to reduce the scale down to 28" scale, but i´m not sure about that. that little 0.625" isn´t enough to make a huge difference anyways. i´m sure the difference between that and 28" is just slightly better intonation.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 2, 2009)

Ramsay777 said:


> Man that looks fucking sick!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this whole project finished James, I know it'll take a while, but it's gonna pwn


 
Merci, and fuck yeah, I want to see it finished too. 



MF_Kitten said:


> isn´t it supposed to be 28.625" scale though? in that case it´ll have 26 frets, because if you add ine fret, you get 27" scale, add a second one, you get 28.625" scale. i think it´s possible to remove one fret from the opposite end of the fretboard to reduce the scale down to 28" scale, but i´m not sure about that. that little 0.625" isn´t enough to make a huge difference anyways. i´m sure the difference between that and 28" is just slightly better intonation.


 
Well, I asked for a 28" scale... Max over on mg.org said that you could add frets at either end and still result in a 28" scale. He deduced this from the fact that the last fret (26th) isn't the same place as a standard Ibby, but slightly closer to the end. Regardless, I'm fucking stoked, and provided that the scale is 28" or longer, I'm delighted.


----------



## cyril v (Sep 2, 2009)

26 frets just sounds better IMO... looking completely awesome so far!!

this will require a brand new thread once it's completed....


----------



## ET Guitars (Sep 3, 2009)

OK guys, here's the scoop.

Its a 28" scale neck, definitely. The 12th fret will be exactly half way between the nut and bridge. The frets are positioned accordlingly to the 28" calculated spacings.

Remember, this is a conversion neck... Now, the RG body has a fixed distance within the scale... ie. the distance between the bridge and neck pocket, that you can't change and must work around. This means that the rest of the 28" is available for fretboard, and you can fit 26 frets on there, with just enough space for the end of the board.

Hope that makes some sense!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 3, 2009)

Not trying to hijack the thread or anything (I promise I'll start a new one if the question isn't as simple as I thought): an extended scale length doesn't necessarily mean I need giant hands or rubber fingers to properly play the first few frets? And would that add tension just as any other extended scale model?

I mean, it looks like the best of both worlds. You've got extra frets, clearer low notes, with no need to break your fingers to stretch enough to add a ninth in your low F chord!

It seems almost too good to be true.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread or anything (I promise I'll start a new one if the question isn't as simple as I thought): an extended scale length doesn't necessarily mean I need giant hands or rubber fingers to properly play the first few frets? And would that add tension just as any other extended scale model?
> 
> I mean, it looks like the best of both worlds. You've got extra frets, clearer low notes, with no need to break your fingers to stretch enough to add a ninth in your low F chord!
> 
> It seems almost too good to be true.



The frets will be further apart, so you will need to bigger stretches on the lower frets, yes.

An example to look at is the difference between a bass guitar (usually 34" scale) and a 25.5" scale electric guitar.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 3, 2009)

cyril v said:


> 26 frets just sounds better IMO... looking completely awesome so far!!
> 
> this will require a brand new thread once it's completed....


 
Absolutely, and then again once I get the new body. 



ET Guitars said:


> OK guys, here's the scoop.
> 
> Its a 28" scale neck, definitely. The 12th fret will be exactly half way between the nut and bridge. The frets are positioned accordlingly to the 28" calculated spacings.
> 
> ...


 
That makes perfect sense. I was too quick to jump to conclusions with the whole fret reversal thing. 

Did you read my part about having the headstock painted? It looks white in the pics, but it's hard to tell from the lighting...


----------



## ET Guitars (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep, the headstock will be black. Its just maple au naturale at the mo.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 4, 2009)

that´s interesting, bt it makes sense. my schecter was 26.5" scale, and i wanted two frets added to the scale, making it almost 30" scale. then we figured the string spacing at the nut would be a bit severe, and the neck a bit long, so we removed one fret from the bottom end of the fretboard, making it 28.625" scale with 25 frets.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 4, 2009)

ET Guitars said:


> Yep, the headstock will be black. Its just maple au naturale at the mo.


 




MF_Kitten said:


> that´s interesting, bt it makes sense. my schecter was 26.5" scale, and i wanted two frets added to the scale, making it almost 30" scale. then we figured the string spacing at the nut would be a bit severe, and the neck a bit long, so we removed one fret from the bottom end of the fretboard, making it 28.625" scale with 25 frets.


 
I guess that your neck pickup should theoretically sound a little warmer.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't have any updates, but I thought that I should post a few pics demonstrating the shade of purple that I'm going for. 





























This project will hereafter be called "Project Windu RG7."


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 20, 2009)

That's gonna look badass, James


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 22, 2009)

I can has an update! 

Ernie just sent me these pics, and informed me that she's ready to come home as soon as the final payment is... ummm, payed. 












































I think that she looks fucking badass.  The ebony is _black_, which I love, and that wenge stripe really appeals to me too. I was initially a little sad that I didn't opt for a purpleheart stripe (to go with the body), but I think that the wenge looks just as good, if not better.  Ernie tells me that it's really straight, and that the frets are very level, which means less work when my tech works on her.


----------



## Zeromancer (Oct 22, 2009)

Long neck is long (and very nice )


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice! I thought it was going to be a maple fretboard?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nice! I thought it was going to be a maple fretboard?


 
I changed my mind.  I was originally going to paint the whole guitar white, but when I changed the design to include a purple quilt, I simply had to change to ebony.


----------



## liamh (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks sweet


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, guys! 

Here is the plan of attack -

Assemble ET neck, existing RG7 body (painted white) and hardware.
Have tech fit a nut and set up the guitar (by this point it will look something like the image below).







Place order with ET for RG7 body.
Receive body and swap it with my RG7 body (by this point it will look something like Randy's  mockup below).


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 22, 2009)

Man I think hes lying when he said he hasn't worked for ibanez! The back of that neck looks identical to my superwizard!

Fuck me I need to get that done. I demand pics and videos ASAP! PAY THE MAN!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 22, 2009)

In case you didn't know, you're guitar is going to be straight up sick nasty.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

Purple quilt, my man!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Oct 22, 2009)

very nice work on ET guitars !! how much did it run you for?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Man I think hes lying when he said he hasn't worked for ibanez! The back of that neck looks identical to my superwizard!
> 
> Fuck me I need to get that done. I demand pics and videos ASAP! PAY THE MAN!


 
Don't worry; there will be plenty. 



Adam Of Angels said:


> In case you didn't know, you're guitar is going to be straight up sick nasty.


 




Scar Symmetry said:


> Purple quilt, my man!


 
 That's why I opted for ebony instead of maple.



hanachanmaru said:


> very nice work on ET guitars !! how much did it run you for?


 
I'll shoot you a PM. 

EDIT: Am I the only one to notice how small those frets look? It must be the scale of the guitar dwarfing them; they look much smaller than usual to my eyes.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 22, 2009)

Curious, are you drilling the holes into the neck yourself or?


----------



## cyril v (Oct 22, 2009)

pretty hard to tell about how tall/big the frets are because of the poor lighting (they appear small). looks awesome though IMO, so lets hope its just lighting.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 23, 2009)

That's probably going to feel so freaking nice, dude!


----------



## jsousa (Oct 23, 2009)

if you started this order back in feb...it took wayyyy too long. but cool looking neck!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 23, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Curious, are you drilling the holes into the neck yourself or?


 
Yes. 



cyril v said:


> pretty hard to tell about how tall/big the frets are because of the poor lighting (they appear small). looks awesome though IMO, so lets hope its just lighting.


 
I should be OK. They look big enough in some of the closer pics. 



IbanezShredderB said:


> That's probably going to feel so freaking nice, dude!


 




jsousa said:


> if you started this order back in feb...it took wayyyy too long. but cool looking neck!


 
Yeah, ET was kinda flooded with orders, but apparently he's back on top of his order book now. 

EDIT: ET just sent the invoice. I can't wait to have her paid for this weekend and sent to her Caledonian home.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 27, 2009)

She's payed for. She's coming home! 

Here are the specs, for anyone who's wondering -

rock maple back
wenge stripe
AANJ
25.5" to 28" scale conversion
26 jumbo frets
blank ebony fretboard
non-reversed Ibanez headstock (painted black)
drilled for Hipshot Grip-Lok tuning machines
white side dots


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 27, 2009)

Im actually having a hard time lately getting in contact with Ernie =[ I still get like an email every 2 months, which is miles better than Chris Woods, but Ernie used to reply within 2 weeks, now its within 2 months if Im lucky =/

you say he is caught up on his overflowing orders?

main issue im having, Theres a certain type of finish that he isnt sure if he can do yet, so waiting on a reply back for him to test it/see if its possible, but I dunno.. If we could resolve that, Im sure I could get the project started. damn my pickiness =/


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 28, 2009)

James, be careful when drilling the holes...You NEVER want that 'I just drilled through the fingerboard' feeling


----------



## Wi77iam (Oct 28, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> James, be careful when drilling the holes...You NEVER want that 'I just drilled through the fingerboard' feeling



 .. Did _YOU_ do that!?!


----------



## GazPots (Oct 28, 2009)

All you do to stop that is measdure how far in the wood yo uwant the drill bit and stick some tape at that measurement on the bit itself.

Then when drilling just drill up to your measurement. And if you haven't arsed it all up you'll be fine.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 28, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> James, be careful when drilling the holes...You NEVER want that 'I just drilled through the fingerboard' feeling


 
Oh, fuck no... 



GazPots said:


> All you do to stop that is measdure how far in the wood yo uwant the drill bit and stick some tape at that measurement on the bit itself.
> 
> Then when drilling just drill up to your measurement. And if you haven't arsed it all up you'll be fine.


 
Thanks for the advice, man.  The screw will be able to find its way in too, so I won't have to drill a really deep hole.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 1, 2009)

Ernie just emailed to tell me that it's on its way!  It should be here come the 8th of November. He also gave me a couple of pointers:



> - This neck is relatively uncharted waters... I recommend you to start with lighter gauge strings until you know how the setup behaves, and it settles down. Its a solid neck, has carbon fibre rods ither side of the truss, and the wenge stripe, but still its loooooong, and will be under a high string tension. The tension will be unbalanced too.. next point.
> 
> - An old timers trick with thick gauge strings... So many Ibanez, Jackson, and ESP necks I've seen twist over the years with people using heavy gauge strings (or in your case, longer scale length). The bass strings tend to pull the neck upwards on the bass side, since the tension is a little unbalanced and higher on that side. So... after playing, drop the tension a little on the bass strings, while the guitar is in storage for any length of time.


 
Thankfully, I'm not one to string my guitars with suspension bridge cables (not my metal guitars, anyway). I'm also a great lover of balanced string sets (with constant tension across all of the strings), so hopefully the neck will be less susceptible to the problems Ernie described.

I can't wait to have it here, even if it's just to get my hands onto it. A nut will need to be fitted, but that shouldn't be a big deal for the techs in Inverness.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 2, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> .. Did _YOU_ do that!?!



No, but I almost did that last week when I was putting the neck back on my RG7620  - different screw lengths = bad combo 



caughtinamosh said:


> Oh, fuck no...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, man.  The screw will be able to find its way in too, so I won't have to drill a really deep hole.



I declare this a BUMP FOR JUSTICE, BUMP!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm going to charge down to the post office first thing in the morning, before school.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


>


 
Did _you_ add that tag?


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2009)

Excited to see this beast.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 8, 2009)

Damn customs ruining all the fun


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 8, 2009)

Randy said:


> Excited to see this beast.


 
 I'm an early bird anyway, so I'm more than willing to drag myself out of bed to go get it. 

It's just a shame that body onto which I will bolt it is such a piece of shit.  A better one will follow, though! I can promise that. 



Raoul Duke said:


> Damn customs ruining all the fun


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 8, 2009)

I see a replacement body from ETs coming in the future


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 8, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> I see a replacement body from ETs coming in the future


 
Yessir! 

She will look like this (plus natural binding, black back and sides):


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 8, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Yessir!
> 
> She will look like this (plus natural binding, black back and sides):



 Purple and the ebony will go very nicely together


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 8, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Purple and the ebony will go very nicely together


 


It's one of my favourite colour combinations, alongside wenge and maple.


----------



## SamSam (Nov 8, 2009)

You best get a hipshot for that body and not bolt on the Ibby bridge


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 8, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> It's one of my favourite colour combinations, alongside wenge and maple.



I hear that, although i'm still itching to see a bloodwood & maple combo...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 9, 2009)

I went to the post office, collected it, and then swiftly ran back to my house. I'll get you guys some more pics when I'm home from school (I have to leave in ten minutes ).

The build quality seems pretty incredible.I was initially worried that the wenge stripe would feel grainy and rough, but it's as smooth as the maple. The tung oil and wax finish kicks ass too; very fast feeling.

My fears over the fret size were unneccesary too. They appeared deceptively small in the pics that ET sent me, but in reality they are a nice medium between vintage strat and unwieldy modern Ibanez. The fretboard itself is simply gorgeous. I've never played an ebony boarded guitar before, and it's just beautiful. 

The headstock painting is pretty good too. The only quibble I have about the whole neck is that there is a tiny tiny smidgen of primer visible beside where the nut will be slotted. This will be invisible when I fit a truss rod cover, so there's no harm there. 
I've checked the fitting with my existing RG7321 body, and it's great. I plan to order an ET body in the near future, so it wouldn't have been a problem anyway. Overaly, I'm extremely happy and cannot wait to have this whole project assembled.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome! 

Good to hear you're pleased with his work. I too am considering getting a body from him in the future. The fact that he is local to Sydney also makes it more appealing


----------



## ET Guitars (Nov 9, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I went to the post office, collected it, and then swiftly ran back to my house. I'll get you guys some more pics when I'm home from school (I have to leave in ten minutes ).
> 
> The build quality seems pretty incredible.I was initially worried that the wenge stripe would feel grainy and rough, but it's as smooth as the maple. The tung oil and wax finish kicks ass too; very fast feeling.
> 
> ...


 

Hey James, glad she's made it home, and in good time too. 

The Wenge stripe was a bit of a surprise for you. It looks pretty nice, maybe you can get some better pics than I did. Wenge is normally as grainy as a bamboo basket, so there was a bit of filling required to get it that smooth.

The frets were the largest Stainless Steel that I have available at the mo, but they are a good size, around 6105 Dunlop equivalent. They're not going anywhere btw, I trashed a few fretting tools during bevelling and crowning. These are going to live a long time, strings will barely even mark 'em.

The fretboard is a beauty indeed, its one of the most "none more black..." you will find. Give it another wipe of oil (bore or lemon) and watch it shine.

Sorry about the box dude... the neck was so long it didn't fit in any standard neck packaging , so I had to improvise. 

Anyway back on topic, who's the bird in your avatar?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 9, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Good to hear you're pleased with his work. I too am considering getting a body from him in the future. The fact that he is local to Sydney also makes it more appealing


 
Yeah man, the work seems great. This definitely won't be the last business that I have with Ernie. 



ET Guitars said:


> Hey James, glad she's made it home, and in good time too.
> 
> The Wenge stripe was a bit of a surprise for you. It looks pretty nice, maybe you can get some better pics than I did. Wenge is normally as grainy as a bamboo basket, so there was a bit of filling required to get it that smooth.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I was initially worried that the wenge would be like a razor blade on my palm, but not so. 

I had no idea that they were stainless steel.  Thanks very much man; I've heard nothing but good things about SS frets. 

The bird in my avatar, you say? 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...ad-ciams-avatar-girl-content.html#post1571658

I'll get some pics later on. 

Cheers, Ernie! 

OK, here are my pics. 

Some headstock shots...

















Excuse the fingerprints. Fuckin' black guitars...











Bask in the blackness... 






Excuse that horrid body. It's only temporary... 
















Notice that the heel area of this neck is perfectly aligned with the heel of the body, unlike stock Ibbys. Very cool.


----------



## liamh (Nov 9, 2009)

That looks sweet dude 
I might have to buy from ernie some time, I've always wanted to put a 4+3 iceman headstock on my s7320


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 9, 2009)

liamh said:


> That looks sweet dude
> I might have to buy from ernie some time, I've always wanted to put a 4+3 iceman headstock on my s7320


 
That would look sweet. 

Make it long, too!


----------



## cyril v (Nov 9, 2009)

congrats! that turned out awesome. now hurry up and get that body made!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 9, 2009)

cyril v said:


> congrats! that turned out awesome. now hurry up and get that body made!!


 
    

I know just the man to make it!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 9, 2009)

Fuck me.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 9, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Fuck me.


 
Thanks...... I think.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude, that is sick. The fretboard is sexy, bro!


----------



## Bobo (Nov 10, 2009)

That is very sweet  I wonder if he could make a Super Wizard type thin 6er neck for a RG body.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 10, 2009)

So your getting that purple quilt top body from ET also? I was trying to do some crazy color combo which I think is mainly what delayed my project from ET for a year or so.. but Im starting to think of just doing a normal Blue or purple quilt top like that.. Hmm, care to PM me the price? I dont want to bother Ernie with another email right now


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 10, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Excuse that horrid body. It's only temporary...


Nothing wrong with a 7321.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 11, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Dude, that is sick. The fretboard is sexy, bro!


 
Cheers, man. 



Bobo said:


> That is very sweet  I wonder if he could make a Super Wizard type thin 6er neck for a RG body.


 
Cheers, man. I daresay that he could. The profile on my neck is a little rounder/thicker, without the Ibby "shoulders" that I loathe. 



NickCormier said:


> So your getting that purple quilt top body from ET also? I was trying to do some crazy color combo which I think is mainly what delayed my project from ET for a year or so.. but Im starting to think of just doing a normal Blue or purple quilt top like that.. Hmm, care to PM me the price? I dont want to bother Ernie with another email right now


 
I haven't actually ordered the body yet, but I'm hoping that it too will be an ET product.  Sorry man, I don't have the price. When I put in the order (and start a new thread), I'll be sure to let you know. 



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Nothing wrong with a 7321.


 
Oh, there is.  I've never been able to get along with it, which is the reason why I'm slowly phasing it out.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 11, 2009)

I would also like a PM regarding price for a maple top body.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 11, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> I would also like a PM regarding price for a maple top body.


 
When I know, I'll PM you too. 

The project continues...

I've just ordered a black fixed Hipshot bridge from Elysian. I asked him to get me one without saddles, so that I can use Graph Tech String Savers in the future. 

I also fired off an email to Ernie, asking him for a price for this body:



> 7-string RG shape - no monkey grip
> routed for 2 humbuckers; 1 potentiometer (3/8" hole); 1 toggle switch (1/2" hole)
> AANJ
> mahogany back (South American or Fiji; whichever you think sounds "better")
> ...


----------



## Bobo (Nov 11, 2009)

That's going to be a freakin monster


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 11, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


>


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 11, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


>



I second that notion.

Plays liek butt0r.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 12, 2009)

That neck looks badass. I believe in the near future, sometime between now and this time next year, I'll have to order a few necks, bodies, or both from ET. Excellent work!


Oh, and regards to your avatar, Piper Fawn is a fuckin fawkes. I very much enjoy her work.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 12, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> That neck looks badass. I believe in the near future, sometime between now and this time next year, I'll have to order a few necks, bodies, or both from ET. Excellent work!
> 
> 
> Oh, and regards to your avatar, Piper Fawn is a fuckin fawkes. I very much enjoy her work.



Thanks, man!  The work is indeed excellent.

I very much enjoy her work too. She is also badass.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 12, 2009)

Damn you, James, taunting me with your epic purpleness  Want.


----------



## Varjo (Nov 13, 2009)

Daymn that neck look godlike. No doubt, with all the positive rep I've been hearing for Ernie, I'll try to get my custom from him one day 

Caughtinamosh, anything else you want to gloat about? xD


----------



## screamindaemon (Nov 13, 2009)

Jesus this is an awesome thread. I've been trying to get a hold of ET for a 28.6 scale neck for my S7320 as well. 

I loved the reverse calculator. I wish I had that earlier as I did all the adjustments one mm at a time


----------



## Pauly (Nov 13, 2009)

Long neck is loooooooooong! Looks good man, the body is gonna look immense too, great choices.

I might wait before getting a Warmoth Rhoads as ET say they'll be doing them soon on their site....


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 14, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Damn you, James, taunting me with your epic purpleness  Want.


 
I WANT too. 



Varjo said:


> Daymn that neck look godlike. No doubt, with all the positive rep I've been hearing for Ernie, I'll try to get my custom from him one day
> 
> Caughtinamosh, anything else you want to gloat about? xD


 
Nah. Know only that my GAS for the body is through the proverbial roof. 



screamindaemon said:


> Jesus this is an awesome thread. I've been trying to get a hold of ET for a 28.6 scale neck for my S7320 as well.
> 
> I loved the reverse calculator. I wish I had that earlier as I did all the adjustments one mm at a time


 
The reverse fret calculator is great.  It's good to know that it can be done without it too. 



Pauly said:


> Long neck is loooooooooong! Looks good man, the body is gonna look immense too, great choices.
> 
> I might wait before getting a Warmoth Rhoads as ET say they'll be doing them soon on their site....


 
Do they? Where?  I wonder if they'll be offering a 7-string version...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 14, 2009)

HEY! No more posting unless its a clip / video / more pictures!!!


----------



## Pauly (Nov 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Do they? Where?  I wonder if they'll be offering a 7-string version...



Yep, see Bodies scroll down a bit and under the first few pics there's a 'coming soon'.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> When I know, I'll PM you too.
> 
> The project continues...
> 
> ...



Ha, that's what my 1527 replacement body will be when I know what price I'm looking at, except flame maple, no burst, EP route, single volume knob and H setup.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 17, 2009)

Ernie responded to my email. Apparently, his main computer is giving him a bit of hassle, but I got a rsponse nonetheless. 

I now have a price for the body. It's very reasonable, so I may be able to pull the trigger on this one shortly! 

To all those who requested that I share the price: I'd feel a little more comfortable if you emailed Ernie for official quotes. He's a great guy to talk to.


----------



## norrin radcliff (Nov 17, 2009)

That neck looks awesome! Do you feel a difference in the width between the upper frets with the scale length increase?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 17, 2009)

norrin radcliff said:


> That neck looks awesome! Do you feel a difference in the width between the upper frets with the scale length increase?


 
Yeah, they're definitely a lot more comfortable to move around on.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 17, 2009)

VID-E-O! VID-E-O! VID-E-O! SA-RA-LEE!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 17, 2009)

A video will come this way eventually! Don't worry!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 17, 2009)

Eventually!?!??!?! Now!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you really want me to make a video of me strumming a bare basswood-bodied guitar with a neck without a nut?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 17, 2009)

Just make the action so low the strings sit on the first fret


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 18, 2009)

Have you put it together with the RG7321 body and shit?


----------

